# Sailing the Ionian



## CapAhab (Jul 11, 2011)

Hello everybody,

Me and my friends have charter a 38' cat to sail the ionian the last week of august.

I would appreciate if someone could help me with itineraries. We have hire a skipper as have little sailing experiencie.

Your comments most wellcome.

regards,

CA


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

Your skipper may know the best places to go.


----------



## CapAhab (Jul 11, 2011)

Thank you Tim,

however, I would like to have also my own information so I can check if the skipper is trying to make our/ his trip the most comfortable... 

The main point is that I'm not sure whether one week is time enough to make Corfú, Paxos and the southern islands (Cefalonia, Ithaka, Levkas) or if it's better to stick to Corfú and Paxos (and Antipaxos).

best regards,

CA


----------



## chrondi (Mar 24, 2004)

I gather that you start at Corfu (Gouvia marina). I suggest you make a tour of the island heading first to the north, visit Ereikousa island, sail south (probably on a broad reach) along the western coast of Corfu to Paxoi Lakka, then to the mainland (Parga) and maybe as far south as Lefkas (marina) and certainly swim at Emerald bay (Antipaxoi). Gaios at Paxoi is a lovely harbour (albeit hot in the summer months). You may also visit Syvota, opposite Corfu. I agree that one week does not provide time enough to venture southward to Fiskardho (Cephallonia) and Ithaca. I wish you have winds strong enough to allow for using the sails!


----------

